# just a little more info on me.



## BeeHappywoodworking (Oct 29, 2017)

well I don't have photos right now but this is what I have here.
My shops thats about 1000 feet from the house is solar powered . most all my machines run off it except the radial arm saw. I have 2 Windmills that I built also powering the battery bank. ( I use to build windmill motors and ship them all over the states. 400-800 watt mills.)
The other shop is for some of my woodworking tools and beekeeping equipment and my Home radial spiner barrel.
I'm a refurbisher so all my equipment was either given to me or I repaired from the junk yard.
I make most of my handtools like Knives,scews, chisels and such.
Other stuff I have came from barter or gifts from people that I help out with things.

as soon as I can get out to take some I'll get photos posted .

John

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the pics, John... sounds like an interesting setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm with Doc, sounds pretty interesting! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see the pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome, sounds like great setup

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2017)

Im totaly into solar and wind power, and electric anything, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 31, 2017)

John,
That sounds very interesting
I am starting to look at solar for our new home 
We bought a church in a small town the building is well over 100 years old . The.new additions to the building is more than 100 years old and the main part was moved across the prairie by rolling it on logs ,about 8 miles, so things are old
Any tips on what to look for and what to stay away from would be much appreciated
Thanks Dave


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Oct 31, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> John,
> That sounds very interesting
> I am starting to look at solar for our new home
> We bought a church in a small town the building is well over 100 years old . The.new additions to the building is more than 100 years old and the main part was moved across the prairie by rolling it on logs ,about 8 miles, so things are old
> ...


There is two things I have always stated when someone asks me about alternative energy. 
1st. think about the cost upfront and the years it will take to recoup it ( including repair and maintance)
2nd. what happens if there is bad weather for extended time with no or little sun.
incorperate wind and solar together to cover all your bases. when it storming the wind is blowing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Nov 5, 2017)

Just put a update on youtube.






Please subscribe if you like what I'm doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

